

Scaling with CacheObservers - AirbnbNerds
http://nerds.airbnb.com/scaling-with-cacheobservers

======
petercooper

        class ListingCache extends CacheObserver
    

The rest of the code is Ruby but this isn't. Guessing this code wasn't copied
and pasted but written on the fly by someone who's been doing some Java
recently? :-)

~~~
reissbaker
...Guilty.

Edit: fixed.

~~~
petercooper
I spent a week porting a Java game to JRuby and I must admit.. I wouldn't
actually mind a mixed syntax like this, but it did make do a double take ;-)

~~~
reissbaker
Heh. Yeah, I always find myself using the non-existent keyword now in Ruby and
blowing things up by accident. It's the one place where Ruby is surprisingly
unnatural.

Thanks for the catch. :)

------
bradleyland

        "There are only two hard problems in Computer Science:
        cache invalidation and naming things."
        
        -- Phil Karlton
    

Always helpful to see how someone else is solving the problem at scale.

------
dipth
Do you plan on open sourcing this?

